# Iverson done for season...



## dmilesqrich (Mar 19, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1771962


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats sucks, I guess the Oylmpics are out also for AI. I think Philly is going to try to trade him this offseason.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

It doesnt mean anything for the Olympics, the article says 2-4 weeks.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

It's unfortunate that AI hasn't and will not play for the rest of the season. With him in the lineup, the 6ers would have made the playoffs and maybe there could have been a way to keep him in Philly. It's as much his fault as it is the coaches, really it's all pety. But I will be saddened to see Allen leave Philly, and moreso it sucks to see him leave this way.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> It's unfortunate that AI hasn't and will not play for the rest of the season. With him in the lineup, the 6ers would have made the playoffs and maybe there could have been a way to keep him in Philly. It's as much his fault as it is the coaches, really it's all pety. But I will be saddened to see Allen leave Philly, and moreso it sucks to see him leave this way.


Looks like Philly is going for a high draft pick, I dont think the Ewing theory will apply to the sixers.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm not sure about the numbers but they seem to win more with him out. i think its safe to say he's gone from philly but you have to wonder who would want his act.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Washington.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i'm not sure about the numbers but they seem to win more with him out. i think its safe to say he's gone from philly but you have to wonder who would want his act.


Yeah because no team in the NBA wants to make money. 

I think people would probably be suprised by how many would "want his act".


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Yeah because no team in the NBA wants to make money.
> 
> I think people would probably be suprised by how many would "want his act".


You're right, there are probably a fair number of teams in the league who'd take on Iverson in an instant the tickets he sells being a bonus. Look at Glenn Robinson, teams still acquire him despite his fall off in play. 

There's always someone who thinks they have the solution to a problem, that they can make someone happy, so when a guy seems immovable there's always a way.


----------



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

I bet Atlanta would love to have Iverson. Or would even Iverson fade into obscurity in Atlanta? It's an unstoppable marketing force meeting an immovably disinterested market.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Nevus</b>!
> I bet Atlanta would love to have Iverson. Or would even Iverson fade into obscurity in Atlanta? It's an unstoppable marketing force meeting an immovably disinterested market.


I don't know what their exact attendence figures are for when the Sixers play there, but the Sixers and Iverson have always been right at the top of the NBA in road attendence. I think Iverson's drawing power would be very attractive to the New Owners in Atlanta. As well as the Clippers Donald Sterling, who pulled a similiar trick in getting Nique back in the day.

Also I don't think Allen is considered quite the damaged goods that some of you are making him out to be. Give it an offseason to cool down. I even think elite teams looking to shake things up in order to contend would also look at adding allen to an established talent base, because it is clear that while he may not be able to consistently carry the woeful sixers on his back night in and night out, there is no reason to believe that he can't thrive with another star to shoulder the burden. Playing with Tim Duncan or KG or Shaq would really help Iverson prolong his career and would instantly make that team a favorite for the championship.

Another interesting possibility might be if the Pacers don't win the championship this year, to swap out some youth and salary, and have Iverson play point guard. An Iverson/Artest backcourt would be vicious. And JO and Allen have plenty experience playing with each other with the olympics and the all-star game.

But there's a lot of salary issues to work out with whatever team AI goes to and there's the question of if Philly would try and get equal value for him back...

The whole thing seems like it could very easily become Barkley-II, frankly.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

what if the sixers made a playoff push without him? i remember 2 years ago when Carter went out, the Raps won 10 out of their next 11 games or something like that and squeaked into the playoffs. Theyre only a game behind the cavs in the loss column and have a more favorable schedule then the Cavs so it could just happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> what if the sixers made a playoff push without him? i remember 2 years ago when Carter went out, the Raps won 10 out of their next 11 games or something like that and squeaked into the playoffs. Theyre only a game behind the cavs in the loss column and have a more favorable schedule then the Cavs so it could just happen.


Except that the Cavs are not the team they have to catch. They have to catch Boston and/or New York. Which while not impossible, seems very difficult. Boston has been playing on another level for no real apparent reason I can see other than to stick it to Danny Ainge.

I'm sure what will happen if the Sixers do make it without Iverson is the same thing that happened with Carter. There will be a bunch of conjecture about how the team is better without their star. They'll get swept out of the playoffs and that will be that. It's a shame they started playing hard so late into the season. If they had given this effort earlier, Ayers would not have been fired and they could be battling for Home court instead of the playoffs.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Time for the Sixers to tank!!!!!!


----------



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Either way

The only way we trade Iverson is if it is a player who is equal in value.

Nothing less. We would have to include someone else, but I really really really dont want to see him go.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> Either way
> 
> The only way we trade Iverson is if it is a player who is equal in value.
> ...


People always say this, but they always forget that you don't get equal value for a superstar. What you get is enough salary to make up for said superstar's contract. And maybe you get a couple players with upside, or maybe you don't, that's how things work.

Maybe I do overstate Iverson's wears and tears, on that same note I want to say that people understate the talent of the Sixers team. To say the Sixers are woeful, is to ignore the way they've been playing and young players have been prospering lately. While it's not the wealth of talent other teams have outside of their superstar, it's definitely not woeful.

And I don't want to get on the Randy Ayers situation, he was the worst coach in the NBA this year, bar none. And his hiring which was to basically appease Iverson turned out bad because he didn't have the ability to coach a team out of a paper bag.


----------

